
Ask HN: Can I Optimise the load time of your Wordpress Site for Free? - adzeds
I am in the process of launching a new service where I help Wordpress users speed up the load times of their site...<p>I want to get some work to add to my portfolio so am looking for people that will let me optimise their sites for free, well, in exchange for a review&#x2F;testimonial..<p>Anyone interested in this?
======
tmaly
I am curious if you are doing anything to optimize featured image using css
media queries? This is something that I would want.

I have a few a wordpress sites, and I use wp super cache which helps with
speed, but I still think its a waist of bandwidth to have to download the same
featured image size on mobile as on desktop.

~~~
adzeds
This is something that I look to optimise...

Mobile site speed is growing in importance and this is something that I get
asked to look at a lot..

If you want to drop me and email with your details I can take a look and make
some recommendations for you?

~~~
tmaly
I have two sites I wrote in Go that have hand coded templates. I am thinking
about moving more in this direction. I have gotten a bit frustrated with
WordPress lately as I cannot get the level of control I would prefer to have.

------
adzeds
Thanks for all the interest everyone..

Got a nice selection of emails and am going through them to optimise them...
Will post the results up in here!

------
drrob
I'll bite, how do you want to get in touch to discuss?

~~~
adzeds
Thanks for the interest...

If you drop me an email to: david@blogoptimisation.com

Let me know your Wordpress Site URL that you would like me to take a look at.

I will then perform an audit for you and identify how much I can do to help
you and I can then provide you with a list of changes to make to speed up the
site.... Or I can go in and do the optimisations for you if easier..

------
tenismyanswer
Install wp-cache?

~~~
adzeds
That will get you some gains, but there is a lot more that can be done to get
your site to load in less than 0.5 secs

~~~
tenismyanswer
Cool. Try warrior forum.com for your testimonials. Once you have the
testimonials you could sell it as a wso (their marketplace). A big market
there for this as Wordpress is popular. Although those people expect a big
hyped up sales page to convince them to buy!

~~~
adzeds
Thanks for the tip... I will take a look at that!

